# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  Komentim kodi ne c++

## LOGIC

Pershendetje,
Programer shqiptar, ketu kam dy programe te vogla, i pari eshte ai ku paraqet "Serin e Fibonacci-t" dhe tjetri "Trekendshin e Paskalit"...
Tani desha qe ta komentojm se bashku, po kerkoj ndihmen tuaj qe kodi i me poshtem te komentohet me gjeresisht...
*Dhe tjetra eshte ajo qe po kerkoj ndihme per "Permutations & Combinations" nga ana e cpp...*  per sqarime se cfare jane permutacionet dhe kombinacionet e keni te bashkangjitur nje doc...
Ju faliminderit!

Pra ne matematik seria e Fibonacci-t eshte keshtu, pra mbledhja e numrave te nje-pasnjeshem...





```
#include <iostream>
using namespace std;

int main(void)
{
    int f0 = 0, f1 = 1, fn, repeat_times;
    cout << "Enter number of elements (the first two elements are always displayed): ";
    cin >> repeat_times;
    cout << endl << "Fibonacci series: 0 1 ";
    for(int i = 0; i < repeat_times; i++)
    {
        fn = f0 + f1, f0 = f1, f1 = fn;
        cout << fn << " ";
    }
    cout << endl;
    return 0;
}
```

Kjo eshte ajo qe do te shfaqet pas ekzekutimit te programit te mesiperm...




```
#include<iostream>
using namespace std;
int fact(int);
main()
{
	int rows,i,j,k;
	cout<<"Enter the number of rows you want in the triangle:";
	cin>>rows;
	for(i=0;i<rows;i++)
	{
		//Moving each row by rows-i spaces to get a triangular shape
		for(k=0;k<(rows-i);k++)
		cout<<" ";
		//Loop for printing each row
		for(j=0;j<=i;j++)
		cout<<" "<<fact(i)/(fact(j)*fact(i-j)); //nCr=n!/(r!*(n-r)!)
		cout<<endl;
	}
}

int fact(int i)
{
	int value=1;
	while(i!=0)
	{
		value=value*i;
		i--;
	}
	return value;
}
```

----------


## LOGIC

Ja programin e pare e kuptova si shkon...
tash me mbetetet ai trekendshi dhe ato permutacionet, kombinacionet dhe variacionet qe kam harruar ti cek me heret...



```
// Seria e Fibonacci-t
// Mbledhja e numrave te njepasnjeshem

#include <iostream>
using namespace std;

int main() {
    int i, f0 = 0, f1 = 1, fn, nrPerseritjeve;
    cout << "Shkruaj numrin e elementit (dy elementet e pare do te shfaqen gjithnje): ";
    cin >> nrPerseritjeve;
    cout << "\n Seria e Fibonnacit: 0 1 ";

    for (i = 0; i < nrPerseritjeve; i++) { 
        fn = f0 + f1, f0 = f1, f1 = fn;    
        cout << fn << " ";                 
    }
}

/* pra ketu hapi i pare po fillon nga 0, po shkon deri 
 * te numri i perseritjeve qe e kemi len te caktohet nga 
 * perdoruesi, nga tastiera... pastaj fn po e ben mbledhjen e dy vlerave te para qe i kemi caktuar
 * ate 0 + 1, pastaj shume e ketyre po e transferon tek fn perseri qe te behet mbledhja tjeter...
 * dhe se fundi po e shtyp ate sikur nje seri... kjo ishte sadopak nje komentim i unazes */
```

----------

